# Interpet No 9 (Anti Internal Bacteria) Shrimp Safe?



## rebus (28 Dec 2012)

Has anyone had any experience of using this in a tank that contains shrimps (Cherry + Amano's) ?
I bought some new Aphyocharx anisitsi (Blood-fin Tetra) recently to increase the size of my existing school and some of the new fish are starting to show signs of Dropsy. I've tested the water and all parameters are fine and so far non of my original fish are showing any symptoms. I am not able to treat the affected new fish in a separate tank so my only option is to treat the whole tank, but I am reluctant to do this for fear of wiping out my shrimp. However I need to do something as I can't bear to watch the bloodfins die off one by one as they are at the moment. Any help with this would be much appreciated.

Stu


----------



## rebus (28 Dec 2012)

No one??


----------



## nduli (28 Dec 2012)

Check to whether it contains copper, normally the main impact on shrimps. Not an expert in this area though


----------



## rebus (28 Dec 2012)

According to the bottle active ingredients per 100ML are Bronopol 523-mg, Formaldehyde 1,000-mg, Benzalkonium 250-mg. (says nothing about copper)
To be honest I'm not happy about putting any of the above in my tank, Interpets customer service is not available until Jan 2nd so was hoping someone on here has had some experience of using it.
It does specifically state that's its not  to be used with Mormyrids, but nothing about shrimp. And also states that it's filter Bacteria  safe.

Stu.


----------



## nduli (29 Dec 2012)

Have you tried asking on a forum like shrimpnow?


----------



## rebus (29 Dec 2012)

Hi, thanks for that, I've  just posted the same question on their forum now. So fingers crossed.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Dec 2012)

Why not move those fish to another smaller quarantine tank and treat them separately and then move them back when they have recovered, you can buy a cheap acrylic tank and an internal filter for that.


----------



## Nat N (29 Dec 2012)

I used Interpet's Anti Internal bacteria with Amanos present - no ill effects. The shrimps are all in good health over a year now from being exposed to the treatment. Not sure about the RCS though... I would treat the fish in a quarantine tank if possible - just in case...


----------



## rebus (31 Dec 2012)

Cheers Nat, i gave the tank it's first dose of the eight day course yesterday, and so far so good no unusual behaviour in any of the shrimps.

Cheers

Stu.


----------



## Mortis (1 Jan 2013)

Hey it would definitely be better to shift the fish to a quarantine tank or bucket and treat there That way you can also add epsom salts (magnesium sulphate) to the water to help relieve the bloating.


----------

